# H-AS Pharma TD



## Lborrachito831 (Apr 24, 2018)

As always, H-AS has delivered quickly! Got me some of that Test p/Tren A/Mast A blend and superdrol. Superdrol was great, quick strength and crazy pumps. The oil blend is fucking fire! Thanks again H-AS!


----------



## BadGas (Apr 24, 2018)

Haha.. I guess we'll chalk it up to you being a newer member.. that you created 2 threads.. 

Believe me.. I love H-AS equally as much as you.. and want to see nothing but happy H-AS VIP threads all day .. well almost all day.. I also like watching Charley and Prince go at it throughout the day. One almost gets the impression their step brothers.. lol



Lborrachito831 said:


> As always, H-AS has delivered quickly! Got me some of that Test p/Tren A/Mast A blend and superdrol. Superdrol was great, quick strength and crazy pumps. The oil blend is fucking fire! Thanks again H-AS!


----------



## Lborrachito831 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks, I've only created 2 threads cause I have other commitments and work that I really don't have time to be on here as much as I would like. I'm on other boards as well but at the moment my work, gym and prior commitments keeps me from being able to be on the computer all day responding to threads


----------



## h-as.pharma (May 3, 2018)

Very glad to see satisfaction from my VIP family members, thanks for your feedback brotha!




Lborrachito831 said:


> As always, H-AS has delivered quickly! Got me some of that Test p/Tren A/Mast A blend and superdrol. Superdrol was great, quick strength and crazy pumps. The oil blend is fucking fire! Thanks again H-AS!


----------

